# LED Headlight Kits?



## Aviator363 (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm looking for the same thing. What trim level do you have? The base/LS models have separate bulbs for high-beam and low-beam (9005 and H11, respectively) The LT and Premier use a single 9005 bulb for both. I'm hoping a 9005 LED conversion kit such as this would work...

https://www.carid.com/2016-chevy-cruze-led-lights/lumen-led-headlight-conversion-kit-204158713.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Aviator363 said:


> I'm hoping a 9005 LED conversion kit such as this would work...
> https://www.carid.com/2016-chevy-cruze-led-lights/lumen-led-headlight-conversion-kit-204158713.html


Hi there, absolutely, this kit is the right LED upgrade for 2016. It is plug-in installation and this LED kit features CAN bus system with built-in load resistor. 
So by installing this Lumen kit you will get lighting upgrade with out those errors. 
Let me tell you one more thing. If you decide to upgrade your fog lights as well, we recommend choosing the LEDs with yellowish shade. These really improve visibility when it's foggy. As an option of a good fog lights LED conversion kit I can recommend this Lumen kit. It features special sticky film that will help you change the color output of your bulbs from white to yellow. Also, there is blue tint in the kit, so if you want to, you can switch to blue. Or you can keep the lights white as they are.


----------

